# Pompano Rig



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey guys, I've been reading some about the Pompano rigs, I am pretty much a minimalist when it comes to rigs, I think less is better in the long run.
Was wondering if you guys think this will work with either shrimp or sand fleas.

I just made this one to photograph, if the lengths on any of the parts should be different please let me know.

My plan (sorta) is to try using this rig with a white cork that isnt big enough to pull it off the bottom above the swivel to hold the baits up off the bottom but not be on the surface as I don't need to see the cork. 

If it's just a bad idea please say so I just want to try and catch some of them beauties.
Thanks guys


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That's the basic rig for em. I like to use micro floats and generally just use a single drop but that's just me


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

I dont know what a micro float is, I guess you mean small foam?

Also could you explain using a shrimp, how big, how much of the shell to leave and which part to leave?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes he is referring to small foam.. Neon colors like orange, pink, lime green are the most popular. Usually put them just above the hooks.


----------



## BuckWildInshore (Mar 6, 2013)

Wrapping your hook with some deer hair, much like we do for cobia, gives your hook alot of color around your sandflea & shrimp. Works great!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

BuckWildInshore said:


> Wrapping your hook with some deer hair, much like we do for cobia, gives your hook alot of color around your sandflea & shrimp. Works great!


Ditto this. Bright colors work very well and can earn a bite even after the fish has stripped the bait off.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Anyplace where I can look at what this actually looks like?
Where to get the deer hair?

Also how to prepare and hook a shrimp?
I got some 9-11 count in the freezer but they seem like they may be a little big for a pompano.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use a small piece, generally just enough to cover the hook. Some peel them, some don't, that is a personal preference thing. I'd also recommend investing in a sand flea rake for catching your own sand fleas.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

So they are strictly visual hunters? No smells that attract them?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Yobenny said:


> Anyplace where I can look at what this actually looks like?
> Where to get the deer hair?
> 
> Also how to prepare and hook a shrimp?
> I got some 9-11 count in the freezer but they seem like they may be a little big for a pompano.


I've not had good luck with frozen shrimp. Get some "fresh dead" at a bait shop. Fozen seems to get mushy and come off the hook.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yobenny said:


> So they are strictly visual hunters? No smells that attract them?


They, like all fish, use all of their senses but theres no doubt that sight is their advantage over their food in the turbulent surf zone. Anything colorful that looks like a potential food source will get noticed


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Is white considered a good bright color?
Pink?

I was thinking about adding a sliver of pork frog to it to give it some flappy kind of motion.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pink, orange, fluoro red, yellow with the first two being my preferable colors


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

The only consistent thing about catching pomps on double drops that have happened to me is that they all hit the top bait. I have never caught one on the bottom. I have had them on red and gold hooks also pink or yellow floats. Some people dont use floats but have all these colors of beads that they try and match the color of those little shells that bury themselves in the surf wash.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

I have never done any surf fishing, but I plan to start figuring things out this season and give it a try. This thread has been very helpful, so I appreciate all of you who aren't afraid to give some advise to new anglers at this particular style of fishing. Does anyone care to share a picture of their pomp rig?


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

I too appreciate it and will be happy to tell anybody who wants to know the things I do know about gulf fishing which is pretty extensive. 
I commercial rod & reel fished offshore for grouper/snapper/amberjack/etc. before the long liners ruined it so we couldn't make a paycheck, in that environment I know what works for those fish at least from the top of the middle grounds below Apalachicola down through the elbow and on down to the steps just off the keys.
I know a good bit about wade fishing too but cut my teeth in St Andrews Bay so I imagine the people here know most of that stuff.

I have just never fished for Pompano and thought it would be fun (and mighty tasty) to catch a few.

But I would like to see these rigs yall are talking about, I will be in Pcola Friday a week, I guess I can find a bait shop and have a looky.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Also wondering about the surf wash, I guess that is the zone where the surf is churning the sand into the water?
My first inclination would be to try and cast out further than that but if that is where they are feeding then I can understand the bright color business.

So the wave wash is digging up sand fleas and they are eating them before they can rebury themselves?


----------



## BuckWildInshore (Mar 6, 2013)

Yobenny, here's a picture of what we tie at work. (GBBT) you can do it anyway you would like. The color makes a difference in bites for sure.


----------



## BuckWildInshore (Mar 6, 2013)

Also, This time of year there is a lot of fish not just in the holes, but like you said in the washouts. We caught them before this cold weather very close to the beach.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

BuckWildInshore said:


> Yobenny, here's a picture of what we tie at work. (GBBT) you can do it anyway you would like. The color makes a difference in bites for sure.[/QUOTE
> 
> IMHO; and you know how that goes; I tie all of my jigs, teasers and flies S&S 'short and sparse'. It makes the pompano bite the hook rather than on a mouthful of hair? C2


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Yobenny said:


> I too appreciate it and will be happy to tell anybody who wants to know the things I do know about gulf fishing which is pretty extensive.
> I commercial rod & reel fished offshore for grouper/snapper/amberjack/etc. before the long liners ruined it so we couldn't make a paycheck, in that environment I know what works for those fish at least from the top of the middle grounds below Apalachicola down through the elbow and on down to the steps just off the keys.
> I know a good bit about wade fishing too but cut my teeth in St Andrews Bay so I imagine the people here know most of that stuff.
> 
> ...


Go to Hot Spots in Gulf Breeze in the shopping center across from Taco Bell and beside Mc D's. Their customer service is second to none and they don't mind giving up a few local spots that produce well.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

What size hook is best? Im a pretty big fan of "the lighter the better" for most applications, but I dont want to go to small. Is deer hair something you can buy around here? Next hunting season I will know to keep some hair off of the ol white tail.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Is there someplace besides that location for hot spots? I am going to be staying very close to Johnson beach and that location is way out of the way for me. Thanks for the help.


----------



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

*go see Chris at Sam's on Canal Road in Orange Beach.*

Well worth the drive, which ain't that far.

He's a forum member here, good guy, knows the area like the back of his hand and he'll set you up. 

First time I met him I watched and listened to him with a customer before I introduced myself. Straight up guy.

Then I beat him out of some old braided line to make sheepie leaders with.....


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm going to be there a week or so and I expect I will end up over there. I just found out some of my better halfs kin folk have a house on the beach on Perdido and sent word fish until you drop, so I guess I will go there some. Her daughter has some kind of military pass for Johnson Beach? (she dont really know what it is) and for the stuff just north of it at the park? She said she thinks I can use it, I didn't know I needed a pass for Johnson beach, but I have perdido if that doesnt work out.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Swing by our shop whenever your around, we can make some rigs and BS


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

I just mapped it yep Chris I will swing by prolly Sat. around lunch or earlier as I am going to scope out the beach and stuff in the morning and move that way.

I am watching the water temps on the beach, it rose a degree to 61 yesterday and hopefully by the first of next week another degree, that is moving into the bottom range of when they start up isn't it?

My name is Benny, Chris, and I prolly aint gonna look like a tourist...:no:


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Hot Spots Tackle has a new store in Perdido, just turn on the side of the bridge like going to the Oyster Bar. The tackle store is right at the end of the road where you would turn right to the Oyster Bar. It is on the bottom of the Sea Tow building.
You will not be able to use her pass at Johnson Beach unless she is in the car. You have to show the driver license of the pass owner. They check it every time.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

how much to get on the beach?


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Welp 764.2 miles later I am looking at Johnson beach....
THere are guys here with these carts and lotsa poles, mostly sittin round chewin the fat.
I take it they are pomp fishin? I didnt even get out it was late....


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Johnson Beach*



Yobenny said:


> Welp 764.2 miles later I am looking at Johnson beach....
> THere are guys here with these carts and lotsa poles, mostly sittin round chewin the fat.
> I take it they are pomp fishin? I didnt even get out it was late....


They are Johnson Beach Fisheads or wannabees. They don't bite. 

They're Pompano fishing...or for anything right now!

Introduce yourself and ask questions. C2


----------

